# Green Tomato Relish



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 13, 2021)

Broke a jar of that Green Tomato Relish open and turned out great this time.  Not crazy about the color but great flavor and texture.  No turmeric next time.  Not cooking tomato in juice this time fixed texture and differant sugar fixed taste.  I am very pleased with this.  Here is link to how I did.





__





						Green Tomato Pickles Done
					

Finished up green tomato pickles.  Hopefully this batch will turn out good.  I not sure about the turmeric.  Don't think they put that in around here.  If make again will leave it out.  I ended up needing to make another half liquid on the fly as I came up 2 quarts short.  I could of used...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jul 13, 2021)

They would look great on/in a salad.  The turmeric should add a little kick and distinctive color to them. 
John


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 13, 2021)

looks good


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 14, 2021)

I’d love to have a taste of that!
Al


----------

